# Network connections slow to start up



## thaumaturge (May 27, 2007)

A problem has suddenly appeared in my XP system. I have two network connections: one to the internet via a NetComm ADSL modem, and the other to another PC via a LAN cable. Both have worked with no problems for a couple of years. 

Suddenly, however, I now find that both connections will not start until approximately 15 minutes after system bootup. During this time, I am also unable to access Network Connections in the Control Panel - just hangs.

At the beginning of this problem, there were a couple of mystifying error messages about "SVC..." on boot up. These no longer appear, but the problem remains and resists any attempt to fix it.

Can anyone help?


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

First do a complete Virus check and Spyware check to make sure nothing is causing the problem in that area. Then 

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter.
Paste the results in a message here. 

{credit johnw}


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Go to Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Event Viewer and check the system and security logs for the period during and after bootup to see if there are any messages relating to failed processes or connections. Sounds like your PC may be failing to register for a DHCP lease. Could be too busy with other processes at boot, or a bug causing the process to fail.


----------

